# Jet Bomber Belly Landing



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

For you aviation buffs!

Australian F111 wheels-up landing after losing main undercarriage wheel on take-off.

Happened a few years ago. Aircraft no longer in service.

First link includes two videos. Second video shows how they were decommissioned.

Second link is short version if you don't want the lead-up to the incident.











The Voodoo, (after the Vulcan, Lanc, Spit and others) is one of my favorite aircraft.

I remember them being displayed at RAF Finningley, just after the bombing of Libya.

Saw some extremely young-looking USAAF F111 pilots wearing shoulder patches.

Typical Yank humour - L I B Y A - 'LAKENHEATH IS BOMBING YO ASS'.

Roger and out


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The German airforce called them 'Flying Coffins' 8O


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Prof

What they did not explain was that without the undercarriage there are no brakes, thus the use of the hook.

But as you saw the hook, in absence of the undercarriage, creates a severe pitch down and a hard contact which would have been an unknown factor - although the USAF disc might have given some comfort about the survivability of that contact.

Great bit of aircraft handling by an inexperienced, on F11 type at least, pilot.

A colleague of mine at BA had the misfortune to have to do two belly-ups in his career - one while he was training and another in a Viscount at Inverness with passengers. Both successfully executed, but unusual for a commercial pilot to experience one never mind two in a career.  

Geoff


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi EJB,
The F104 Starfighter was the 'flying coffin' I believe.

Roger


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I stand corrected  

Wikipedia:-

The poor safety record of the Starfighter brought the aircraft into the public eye, especially in German Air Force service. The subsequent Lockheed bribery scandals surrounding the original purchase contracts caused considerable political controversy in Europe and


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Wasn't the Voodoo the F101?

And the F111 the Aardvark?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Stanner, I think you're right. Now I stand corrected.

Roger


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

prof20 said:


> Thanks Stanner, I think you're right. Now I stand corrected.
> 
> Roger


My Bro-in-Law was US Military Police at Upper Heyford :wink:

And I used to live under the flight path to Alconbury. :wink: :wink:


----------

